

Iranian News Service- Iran 'attacked' by computer worm (Stuxnet) - waterlesscloud
http://english.aljazeera.net//news/middleeast/2010/09/2010925135358149112.html

======
muyyatin
Seems like this prediction came true:
<http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20100921/ts_csm/327178>

